# Ground Cajun Elk Jerky



## BGKYSmoker (Jul 13, 2011)

Got 2lbs of ground Elk out for some Cajun Elk jerky. Going to cut in 1/2lb of brisket trim.

Getting the water stuffer out with the jerky nozzle for making tomorrow.

The cajun is normal cajun seasoning store bought. I ran it fine through my spice mill. 1/2 tsp cure #1








Lids on so the dry dont get funky overnight.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 14, 2011)




----------



## bluebombersfan (Jul 14, 2011)

You have to be drawn to get a Elk license here in Winnipeg and my buddy was just selected!!!  Hope to try all kinds of stuff if he is successful!!!


----------



## dougmays (Jul 14, 2011)




----------



## alelover (Jul 14, 2011)




----------



## BGKYSmoker (Jul 14, 2011)

Got the cut in fat with the elk







1/2 Cup water with cure #1 dissolved

1 Tbs vinegar

1 Tbs Trehalose

Cajun mix













Got notified that I have to go to Allentown, so no i gotta bag the mix until i get back


----------



## roller (Jul 14, 2011)

Never could figure out how you can make jerky out of ground meat...could you please explain why this process is called jerky...thanks


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 14, 2011)

BlueBombersfan said:


> You have to be drawn to get a Elk license here in Winnipeg and my buddy was just selected!!!  Hope to try all kinds of stuff if he is successful!!!


LOL---Pennsy has a drawing every year too.

This year the grand total of licenses in the drawing is---------------56 !!

NEPAS---I'll be waiting with Bomber when you get back from A-town !!







Bear


----------



## alelover (Jul 14, 2011)

I had no idea what this was.

From Wikipedia

*Trehalose*, also known as *mycose* or *tremalose*, is a natural alpha-linked disaccharide formed by an α,α-1,1-glucoside bond between two α-glucose units. In 1832, H.A.L. Wiggers discovered trehalose in an ergot of rye,[sup][3][/sup] and in 1859 Marcellin Berthelot isolated it from trehala manna, a substance made by weevils, and named it trehalose.[sup][4][/sup] It can be synthesised by fungi, plants, and invertebrate animals. It is implicated in anhydrobiosis — the ability of plants and animals to withstand prolonged periods of desiccation. It has high water retention capabilities, and is used in food and cosmetics. The sugar is thought to form a gel phase as cells dehydrate, which prevents disruption of internal cell organelles, by effectively splinting them in position. Rehydration then allows normal cellular activity to be resumed without the major, lethal damage that would normally follow a dehydration/rehydration cycle. Trehalose has the added advantage of being an antioxidant. Extracting trehalose used to be a difficult and costly process, but, recently, the Hayashibara company (Okayama, Japan) confirmed an inexpensive extraction technology from starch for mass production. Trehalose is currently being used for a broad spectrum of applications


----------



## bluebombersfan (Jul 14, 2011)

Bearcarver said:


> LOL---Pennsy has a drawing every year too.
> 
> This year the grand total of licenses in the drawing is---------------56 !!
> 
> ...




HAHAHAHAHAHAAH  I will be waiting!!


----------



## bluebombersfan (Jul 14, 2011)

Roller said:


> Never could figure out how you can make jerky out of ground meat...could you please explain why this process is called jerky...thanks




 I have made jerky lots of times out of ground meat.  You just use a jerky gun to form it into strips or sticks.  Then dry it like you would any other jerky.


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Jul 14, 2011)

Well jerky is on hold until tomorrow because i gotta go with wife to Beckys drive in to sit there and watch Harry pot head 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Oh well i guess its worth it cuz i getta do lots of things.

Going to use my water stuffer with the jerky nozzle. I have 20 lbs yet of ground Elk still...........Draw 34...34...34.....34....34.............HA


----------



## bluebombersfan (Jul 14, 2011)

nepas said:


> Well jerky is on hold until tomorrow because i gotta go with wife to Beckys drive in to sit there and watch Harry pot head
> 
> 
> 
> ...


HAHAHAHAHAAHHAHAHAAHAH


----------



## alelover (Jul 14, 2011)

My daughters are going to see the Harry movie at midnight. Thank god I'm not.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 14, 2011)

nepas said:


> Well jerky is on hold until tomorrow because i gotta go with wife to Beckys drive in to sit there and watch Harry pot head
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Apparently Becky's Drive-in has changed over the years.

The one in Walnutport used to be Hard Core XXX Movies at that drive-in!!!

Maybe the neighbors put a stop to it.

Bear


----------



## meateater (Jul 14, 2011)

Roller said:


> Never could figure out how you can make jerky out of ground meat...could you please explain why this process is called jerky...thanks




Meat....Cure....Dehydrate.... = Jerky. I make jerky from pork, beef and fowl, solid and ground both. It just matters on what is cheap at the time. If you want to get technical you could call ground meat snack sticks.


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Jul 15, 2011)

Bearcarver said:


> Apparently Becky's Drive-in has changed over the years.
> 
> The one in Walnutport used to be Hard Core XXX Movies at that drive-in!!!
> 
> ...




From what my neighbor tells me you have it right.

Freaking 2 am just to watch a show that will be out in 4 months....sheeeeesh

Ok going to Cabelas with my son. He goes back to Ft Bragg tomorrow.....Jerky later


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 15, 2011)




----------



## BGKYSmoker (Jul 15, 2011)

So i get the jerky extruded with my water stuffer.













Went pretty fast even







Go to my smoke area and my wife has boxes packed ready for moving right up against my smokers....WTH...I aint going to move that chit right now.

SO

The old stand by.   No them Tasty cakes is a figment of your imagination.


----------



## fpnmf (Jul 15, 2011)

MMMMM Tasty Cakes.....

  Craig


----------



## alelover (Jul 15, 2011)

Don't ya hate when women don't understand man stuff. Gee willickers. Lookin good nepas.


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Jul 16, 2011)

Got the jerky done.








Cut the sharp ends off so the vac bags dont get holes.


----------



## bluebombersfan (Jul 16, 2011)

That looks great!!!


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Jul 17, 2011)

Finally getting around to the vac $$ shot.


----------



## alelover (Jul 18, 2011)

Looks great. Is it more tender than non-ground jerky? I would assume so. What did you do with all the ends you cut off? I haven't sent you my address yet.


----------



## roller (Jul 18, 2011)

I have just always thought of Jerky as a solid piece of muscle mass cut in thin strips and dried. I am sure if them old cowboys had ground there meat then dried it when they took it out of their saddlebags it would have been all crumbly.


----------



## exhaustedspark (Jul 22, 2011)

Roller said:


> Never could figure out how you can make jerky out of ground meat...could you please explain why this process is called jerky...thanks


Well legally one would call it reconstituted jerky. People would be surprised to learn how much store bought jerky is actually Reconstituted Meat.

Most jerky that is whole muscle will state so.

I just ordered the lem # 8 patty maker and jerkey unit. I cant wait to give it a try. I wish i had elk but i will have to stand for a ground up roast and make reconstituted Jerky.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Karl


----------



## exhaustedspark (Jul 22, 2011)

ExhaustedSpark said:


> Well legally one would call it reconstituted jerky. People would be surprised to learn how much store bought jerky is actually Reconstituted Meat.
> 
> Most jerky that is whole muscle will state so.
> 
> ...


I am sorry i meant Restructured Jerky

Karl


----------



## exhaustedspark (Jul 22, 2011)

Roller said:


> I have just always thought of Jerky as a solid piece of muscle mass cut in thin strips and dried. I am sure if them old cowboys had ground there meat then dried it when they took it out of their saddlebags it would have been all crumbly.


Actually they did have kind of a Restructured Jerky. It was called Pemmican. It still is but it just tastes a whole lot better. I had some authentic pemmican once and it was gross.

One would smash up the excess fat and scraps off the hide. Lots of fat and add berries and god knows what else mash it all together and dry in patties or strips. Full of energy and nutrients but would make a health bar taste great in comparison. Fish pemmican would really get your attention.

Karl


----------



## 77 redneck girl (Sep 13, 2011)

here in oregon, if you bow hunt no drawing! we have 4 tags to fill this season! and lots of smoking hopefully afterwards!


----------

